# The Arne and Carlos sock pattern



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

I've not knitted any socks for a while, think l may try this one for a change.

http://arnecarlos.com/pattern-for-the-easiest-sock-in-the-world/


----------



## priscillapaisley (Jul 29, 2015)

Beautiful socks. Thank you for posting them to us!


----------



## Maginel (Mar 1, 2015)

Just finishing my first pair and love the heel. You will be pleased when 
You wear them.


----------



## sritchie171 (Jul 3, 2013)

Just might try that on the pair that I'm working on now! I do magic loop with 56 sts. on this pair, so a bit of figurin' to do. No problem!


----------



## sritchie171 (Jul 3, 2013)

Now that I watched the video, probably won't use this heel. They plainly said, there will be holes where you start it to sew and you have to sew the last 4 sts. of the heel. The only sewing I do is weaving in the 2 ends of the yarn.


----------



## choertt (Sep 18, 2011)

I just discovered Arne and Carlos as I was looking for information on double knitting. They are fun to watch.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I knit a pair like this once. I still have them today.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Interesting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice pattern and thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I knit socks like these when I'm traveling in the car. It's easier to put the heel in when I'm not traveling.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link - looks interesting...


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

messymissy said:


> I've not knitted any socks for a while, think l may try this one for a change.
> 
> http://arnecarlos.com/pattern-for-the-easiest-sock-in-the-world/


Wow...this is how its supposed to be....who is going to have you take you're sock off so they can check if you did the proper decreasing of one stitch. Notice they dec 2sts all around vs dec2tog sts or ssk2 sts! Or the m1...who cares if theyre all the same and not mirroring!


----------

